# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  PFK Fishnews: No-entry zones key to shark conservation

## AquaticQuotient.com

More (registration(free) or login may be required)...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's Fish News RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

